# Cabrio's on bags



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Been looking around (in the wrong places, obviously) any one have any pics of cabbys on bags?
Starting to save up and educate myself on this stuff but I would love to see some inspiration!

My cabby to get it started...


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I like to see set ups, and everything else.

I have 2-12"s in my trunk and I am prety sure they will have to go away for this.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i was gonna trade my gti for a cabby and bag it. but they lady said no, i would be gay. so i didnt


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice Cabby you've got there, it's gonna look sweet laid out!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

BlsdEsquire said:


> Nice Cabby you've got there, it's gonna look sweet laid out!


 :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

give me like a week...setup has been ordered for myne


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't wait, Jim :beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

me either im sooo excited


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

im excited too =) for jimmys car ,and mine


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm excited to see some pics!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

heres the build for it, ill post the final pics in here once its done however

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4992900-Lame-girls-car


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I am bringing this back up from the dead. 
I got side tracked by doing the interior and building a beetle, anyway I think I am going to do this.

Got a few questions..

1) what is the differences between manual, analog etc...is it just the gauges?Manual



dubbin18 said:


> *Manual*
> 
> Pros:
> Cheap
> ...





2) what would the ride quality be like
3) is this set up worth a damn? reliablility? 

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/airlimk2mk3c1.html

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK3-GOLF{47}GTI-FULL-KIT-WITH-MANUAL-MANAGEMENT.html

is one better then the other?

EDIT FOR ANSWERING MY OWN QUESTIONS


----------



## 2point0jetta (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

My bags will be delivered tomorrow for my TDI Cabrio. I just finished the sound system reinstall and moved the battery to the trunk. I'm putting the compressor on the battery tray so I don't have to hear it. Stay tuned for pictures.


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

I was thinking of taking the air off the mk2 golf and putting it on my cabrio... but eh... too much work really.Iif I decide to do air on it I'll just get a new setup.


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

Got it going good now. Had a problem that I thought was an airlift problem but turns out my ignition wire (also tied to one of my amps) had a bad current running on it causing the controller to freak out. Problem solved thanks to Air Lift and their super customer support.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Bad ass!


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

My buddy matt's car. Had the pinchwelds flattened in the front and had some plate welded in so it rolls at 0psi on 16's 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5240135-project-drop-top/page5


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm working on a skidplate for the oil pan this week and do plan to do some slicing. I am a fabricator by hobby (if I had to do this **** for a living I'd probably just give up and die). It rides plenty low for me at the moment but those damn pinch welds are in the way. I was eyeballing them and it looks like a little cutoff wheel action combined with wire wheel action = good place to weld some 1/4" plate. I dig your buddies tenacity with cars, reminds me of someone I know.. 

The most beautiful part of building a car:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Prob going to be ordering a bag rider kit tomorrow. are water traps a must?


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

Nope. I don't use water traps. Just drain the tank every now and then. Go get a cheapo tank drain valve from Ace hardware or someplace like that.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

86vwgti8v said:


> Prob going to be ordering a bag rider kit tomorrow. are water traps a must?


it's a low-cost assurance that you wont get water/moisture in your air lines. you don't HAVE to have one, but i'd recommend it.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I just ordered 2 AVS, a power kit, and a bunch of fittings. Hopefully place the big order next week. 
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/AVS-WATER-TRAP.html


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

1.8T cabby on air lifts with autopilot management.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

What wheels are those? Specs?


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Look like RML Snowflakes.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

VWskate said:


> Look like RML Snowflakes.


agreed


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

They are indeed snowflakes. Here are few more pics of it.




























:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I was thinking about getting a set. I like a lot... Dud you have to notch the frame? Thinking with the cabby rocket panels it will lay down easier. Got any trunk pics? I'm going to be getting started in a week or so.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats my cabby, its notched pretty well and the rockers have been clipped and plated. before the notch it would hit the rockers when aired out. now with the notch and rockers clipped it will drive at 0 psi without touching the ground :thumbup:, but it will make some sparks when you hit bumps.

as for pics of the trunk, they would be uneventful as the only thing in the trunk is a tank.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

here is where all the air stuff is










that for an 8 hour install a day before a gtg the wiring was cleaned up once i had time but i have no pics of it.


----------



## bluewolf2001 (Aug 24, 2011)

suddenly i get the urge to get a cabby!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone see a4 b6 cabrio on bags?

Edit: Found one in here "http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3489001-B6-A4-on-bags-The-mayhem-begins."


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

mine will be done in a few weeks.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

such much win in this thread.. hats off to everyone :beer:


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

i have a question for u fellow cabby's on bags(airlift)...i came across a great deal on all 4 struts (airlift) for $400 and i was curious to how low u guys can get in the rear when air'd out...im trying to lay it on the pinch welds (i'd like to trim them down as well) and was just curious if the airlift bags go that low.?.?.? because if not i was going to have the rear beam modded to lower the shock mounts so i can lay it on the pinch welds, thanks! can't wait to join the club!


----------

